# I want to work in Canada plss help me..



## mr_bh (Nov 29, 2008)

hello guys im happy that i join in this expat forum so i can say to you guys what i need to know about to get a job in canada hoping that you will help me guys.. and once again im welcoming my self in your forum..

guys i got a question i want to take a job in canada, alberta, or in vancouver im a filipino citizen presently here working in the middle east here in bahrain as a head technician/ supervisor for system installation for almost 5 yrs and 9 months.

so what is the best way to apply in canada can you give me some hint or samples can you give me some agency so i can direct take a job or kindly assist me how to get a nice work in canada well guys im willing to work and live in canada so ill need your help

ill be waiting for all your reply more power and god bless..


Mr_bh


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Mr_bh, welcome to the forum
Your best approach is to read all you can on the Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada website. Applications as skilled worker can take up to 5 years. It may be quicker to secure a job and come on a work visa. Try searching for recruitment agencies in the cities you are most interested in.
Good luck with your search Louise


----------



## mr_bh (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks louiseg for your nice reply. ill look for the website you post .

by theway for all the people outhere i need more assistance to all of you guys i need you to know your ideas how to migrate once again many thanks more god bless.

mr_bh


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

To get the best out of the forum, it would be helpful if you could supply some more information about the type of work you do, and explain exactly what you want to do here. It is easier for us to offer you advice if you can be more specific in your questions.
Where do you want to settle?
Is this a permanent move?
What type of work are you looking for?


----------



## mr_bh (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry louiseg for the late reply i got some bc out here for some projetcs needs to accomplished.
sorry for not mentioning my work , actually im a head technician in one of the company here in bahrain for electronics equipment for security and telecommunication and aerial signal. im a system installer technician/supervisor such as cctv (dvr), audio/video intercom, telephone system,Satellite antenna, ADSL/WAN Networking, Security Bulgar alarm, and Computer technician hardware/software. im working this for almost 6 years here in bahrain.
Regarding your question: 
What type of work are you looking for? - im looking for a job as a system installer/ supervisor. 
Where do you want to settle? - if i can find work in Calgary or Alberta.
Is this a permanent move? - yes this is my dream to stay in canada and help other people.

louiseg hope you can help me for looking me job in canada and also for all the members outhere. ill wait for all your reply....


peace and god bless

mr_bh


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

mr_bh said:


> Sorry louiseg for the late reply i got some bc out here for some projetcs needs to accomplished.
> sorry for not mentioning my work , actually im a head technician in one of the company here in bahrain for electronics equipment for security and telecommunication and aerial signal. im a system installer technician/supervisor such as cctv (dvr), audio/video intercom, telephone system,Satellite antenna, ADSL/WAN Networking, Security Bulgar alarm, and Computer technician hardware/software. im working this for almost 6 years here in bahrain.
> Regarding your question:
> What type of work are you looking for? - im looking for a job as a system installer/ supervisor.
> ...


Ok firstly it would be good if you can find your occupation on the national occupation list so you know the types of job you will be looking for in Canada. I did a search for systems installer and came up with this list. What you need is to find the NOC number for the job you currently do. Profile

I would suggest you check the Alberta PNP Alberta, Canada - Immigration : Alberta Immigrant Nominee Program (AINP) to see if you may be eligible under this scheme. Here is a list of likely occupations you might come under http://www.albertacanada.com/immigration/media/IA-PNP_eligible_manufacturing_occs.pdf.

If your occupation is on the list good news, now all you will need to do is find an employer willing to go through the PNP scheme and you will get in to Canada more quickly. To search for employers you will need a targeted plan. Find any industry professional associations related to your trade. Search job websites to find suitable jobs, make sure your resume is targeted to each job you apply for. Research companies wihtin your industry and contact them to find out if they are hiring. It is a full time job looking for a job!!!

The other option is to apply as a skilled worker Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals and assess if you have enough points to apply. It can take severla years to do this so you must be very committed, and focused.

Best Wishes Louise


----------



## mr_bh (Nov 29, 2008)

many thanks louiseg for the info ill look for that. 

by the way do you know some company that hiring direct coz im planning to move bahrain to canada if possible my contract here will be finish on April 2009, if you know somebody more better and i appreciate it .

once again thanks guys ill back to you soon when ill look at this..


peace


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

mr_bh said:


> many thanks louiseg for the info ill look for that.
> 
> by the way do you know some company that hiring direct coz im planning to move bahrain to canada if possible my contract here will be finish on April 2009, if you know somebody more better and i appreciate it .
> 
> ...


Hello Mr B_H,

I'm a Filipino-Chinese living here in Taiwan for almost 15 years. You can find more about me at "Introduction" thread. Quite interested with your post and found one some sort of ads newspaper. You may visit International Job Recruitment Agency and mental health and nurse salary

I still advise you to search by yourself a job and not look for agencies. You will save your money on that. Google jobs in Canada, and you'll find lots of 'em.

Maligayang Pasko....


Jocelyn


----------

